# Simply Accounting on a Mac Book ???



## happ ymac

A friend of mine that uses Simply Accounting on her PC is thinking about switching to a Mac Book ,but was told that SA will not work on Mac. Is anyone here using SA on a MacBook,and if so are there any problems?
Thank-You


----------



## Oakbridge

happ ymac said:


> A friend of mine that uses Simply Accounting on her PC is thinking about switching to a Mac Book ,but was told that SA will not work on Mac. Is anyone here using SA on a MacBook,and if so are there any problems?
> Thank-You


Simply Accounting will not work under OS X. My understanding is that Simply Accounting will work under either Boot Camp or Parallels. I've got a customer who is either running it or Quickbooks on a Mini.

If they called Best or whatever the name is of the company that owns Simply now they were probably given the "we only run under windows" answer.

Hope this helps,


----------



## paul_sells_macs

You may want to check out MoneyWorks from Cognito Software out of New Zealand. They are new to Canada and have several packages available and the software is for mac and Windows.

New Zealand can also lay claim to having invented GST back in 1986 so their accounting software is very similar to ours!


----------



## happ ymac

Thanks guys,she already has Simply Accounting and if she gets a MacBook she will get Parallels,so I guess what I want to know is does anyone here use SA on a MacBook ?


----------



## AppleAuthority

I've used the latest version (which is by Sage Software now, by the way), and it runs just fine in Parallels (running Windows XP Home, in this case). It should also run without problems in Boot Camp as well.


----------



## Elemenopee

AppleAuthority said:


> I've used the latest version (which is by Sage Software now, by the way), and it runs just fine in Parallels (running Windows XP Home, in this case). It should also run without problems in Boot Camp as well.


Ditto. Simply accounting works flawlessly using Parallels. In fact, it runs much faster on my MacBook than my 6 year old PC.


----------



## happ ymac

Thanks for all the information,will let my friend know.


----------



## MacToTheBone

*Simply Accounting for Mac users*

Late to the party, but nevertheless ...

I've been wrestling with this same issue for a couple years and things have been coming to head. I had discounted BootCamp for the obvious reasons (reboot, etc.) and Parallels (didn't want to own, install and run Windows OS) so I had settled on trying Simply Accounting under Codeweavers' CrossOver Mac – http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/ as it claims to run Windows applications without Windows OS (though Simply was as yet untested on this application).

Just about ready to throw the switch, I decided to dig on the 'net one more time. I found an obscure site comparing feedback/pros & cons on various solutions and found a reference to Northstar – http://northstaraccess.net/ (never heard of it before). I didn't exclaim Eureka! as that would have jinxed it and I never like to get my hopes up, especially on this issue as my heart's been broken a few times, but I spoke with someone in their office and it seems to be as easy and effective as it appears. It seemed to be _too_ easy, which made me wary, but those anxieties were unfounded. Sign me up, I told him. This guinea pig's back on the wheel. 

The benefits are that you can run any software built for any platform on their server, keep Windows off your Mac, leave the data (and hence backup) on their server, log in remotely from any machine on the planet with internet and a browser, and share it with other users (like our off-site accountants, who, of course, run Windows). Does it get any better?

I am just getting set up now so can't report on how well it works, but I am finally optimistic as I had grown to despair of finding suitable business accounting software, with Canadian taxes and built-in payroll, which wasn't a joke, difficult to work with or simply an eyesore.

Wish me luck.

CM


----------



## mcasey

I would love to hear how this works out for you. As a new owner of an established business, we are struggling with accounting software for Canada on a Mac. Keep us posted!
Mike


----------



## CanadaRAM

I would like to see how Northstar handles the issues of privacy and data security.

Its one thing hosting your website on leased server space. It's a whole nother thing putting yours - let alone your customers' - private financial data onto a web-accessible machine located in offsite premises.


----------



## MacToTheBone

*Maiden voyage successful*

So far so good. I bought Simply (box coming in the mail), registered with Northstar/Truenorth, had them download the Simply demo from its web site and then install it, logged on to my desktop space in their portal, opened Simply, registered the demo and got to play with the sample company data.

I made a few changes to vendor and customer accounts, popped into payroll and printed an invoice (that was easy – just hit command-P like I would at home and that was it printed).

I tried it in Firefox (my browser of choice) and it seemed to work well but when I logged out I got some error messages. I then tried it in Safari (which is what they recommend) and it was smooth and glitchless. I was pleased to see Simply was running at almost full screen. I had been fretting that I'd be restricted to a tiny window. There was very little latency (we are on DSL over a wireless network).

If you want a warm feeling about it, pick up the phone and give them a dingle. My first impressions gave me the comfort I needed to commit to the cost of the Simply Accounting application (Pro 2007) and Northstar's fees (not extravagant) for the mere pleasure of testing the uncharted waters.

CM
current system – Power Mac G4 tower, 1.25Ghz, 768Mb RAM




CanadaRAM said:


> I would like to see how Northstar handles the issues of privacy and data security.
> 
> Its one thing hosting your website on leased server space. It's a whole nother thing putting yours - let alone your customers' - private financial data onto a web-accessible machine located in offsite premises.


PS Point taken on privacy and security. I confess I am taking some of that on faith at the moment but I would believe that these would be of primary importance to such an enterprise as without it they have nothing and would lose it all if there were breaches.



*Requirements:* You need to have X11 installed but I believe it comes bundled with OS 10.4. If not, it is a quick and easy download (free) and they give you links to any and all support files/apps you may need.

*Service:* Very quick, friendly, knowledgeable, Mac-friendly, easy to reach by phone and email. On the ball, I would say.

*Interface:* Not bad, could use a few tweaks but quite serviceable.

*Caveat:* I have only had time for a very short test drive. The true test would be after we populate it with our own data. Having said that, I didn't see or feel anything that would suggest to this skeptic that it would be any worse than having it installed on one's own drive. I was pleased (if not a little relieved).


----------



## MacToTheBone

*update*

First glitch. We seem to get hung up somewhere and it sometimes seizes up our network in the office (access to the server as well as internet/email). We reboot the router and everything's good again. ??

Northstar needs X11 (bundled in OS 10.4) and Java. My guess is it's either one of those, the router (Netgear Rangemax Wireless Router WPN824), or a combination of the above. (I updated the router's firmware already.)

CM


----------



## heygordo

Hello, tell me something please? I'm new to the iMac world. If I install the Parallels Desktop 3.0 will I be able to attempt to install Simply Acctg 2008? Or do I need to actually purchase and install Windows XP as well in conjunction with the Parrallels software? Thanks for the help.


----------



## MacToTheBone

To run any Windows software on a Mac under Boot Camp or a virtualization program like Parallels or VMware, you also need to install (a licenced) version of Windows. I understand that Vista does work but that many recommend XP (with SP2 I believe). Furthermore, if you intend to buy a version of Windows just to run one application, there's no point buying the latest and greatest or in spending top dollar for it. You can always pick up an old copy of XP (or even used copy if you can get it registered with MS) for less than you would pay for something off the shelf.

If you're ready to jump in, I suggest you visit the Parallels and VMware web sites and read up on their requirements and recommendations. There are a lot of reviews out there on these. Also, a quick search will provide much information to help you on your way. They have both recently come out with new versions so make sure you are reading information on the current versions and not the old ones.

Good luck and welcome to the Mac world. 

CM

PS There is a lot of information to be found on the subject of Windows on Macs here: MacWindows


----------



## heygordo

Thank you. I'm attempting to install the 2008 Simply Acct. software using Croosrads - as opposed to installing Parallels and Windows XP for only one application?? I'm guessing this may not be the "one application" type scenario with the iMac. I should probably just go ahead & install the Parallels 3.0, Windows XP and the McAfee antivirus etc... I was hoping to avoid it!! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Chealion

@heygordo: Do you mean CrossOver? According to their website Simply Accounting is known not to work with CrossOver - meaning the only way to get it to work would be to either have a PC, or install Windows XP in Parallels or VMWare.


----------



## heygordo

Yes, sorry that is what I meant - long day. CrossOver comes real close and then freezes up at the end?? Worth a try though - have inquired with CrossOver tech via e-mail. See what transpires? May try installing Simply 2007 just for kicks? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## broken_g3

If she is using Simply Accounting as her cornerstone software (ie like how we all use MS Word), switching to the Macintosh may not be a good idea. As an accountant, I can tell you that PCs are a lot better for that sorta stuff. Of course, I just use Excel, so no problems here.


----------



## Oakbridge

mcasey said:


> I would love to hear how this works out for you. As a new owner of an established business, we are struggling with accounting software for Canada on a Mac. Keep us posted!
> Mike


I am biased but you should look at MoneyWorks which was discussed earlier. I can provide answers for any questions you might have on it.


----------

